

Can you walk on water? (Non-Newtonian fluid pool) [video] - ValentineC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-wxnID2q4A

======
onion2k
The answer to the "Can you walk on water?" question is presumably no, as water
isn't a non-Newtonian fluid then.

------
roopeshv
corn starch + water. it's simple physics

